# Kale - turning yellow - is it still ok to eat?



## Samm

We are kale newbies and I've only bought it a couple of other times. I bought some nice looking local, organic kale several days ago. It started turning yellow, so I put it in water (which I've done before to keep it longer) and it's continued to turn yellow.

What's going on and more importantly is it still ok to eat?

Thank you in advance!
Samm


----------



## Samm

So here's what I found in a quick google search . . . and it doesn't look good. I'm so sad about my kale - wah.

Kale is a hearty green plant similar to lettuce. When its tissue begins to turn yellow, it may be infected. Bacteria can get into the plant through the plant's water pores and turn the tissue yellow, according to the University of Minnestoa Extension website.

Source:
University of Minnesota Extension: Diseases of Cole Crops

Kale, a close kin to collards, should be be used within 2 or 3 days, as these greens wilt, turn yellow and become bitter very quickly.

Leaves that have turned yellow and shriveled should be discarded or the yellow cut away.


----------



## Funny Face

I'm glad you asked this. I was hoping to have kale tonight. Guess not.


----------



## Chicky2

In the future, keeping your kale wrapped up in paper towels (or unpaper like I do), and then putting it inside the produce bag will keep it for much, much, much longer. I've had kale stay perfectly nice for 3 wks this way--both from the grocery store and my garden.

If you don't think you'll use it right away, kale freezes beautifully if you blanch it for 30 seconds first and then shock it. Alternatively, it makes wonderful, wonderful chips in a dehydrator. MMMMMM, Emerald Sesame Kale Chips.....drool!


----------

